# Small Cockapoo



## Cockapoo2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Do any of you have a small cockapoo (10-15lbs)? I put myself on a waiting list for a puppy that will be this size as an adult. I would love to see pictures of yours. My little Gracie is 23lbs and I wanted a playmate for her but smaller. I'm excited but it's going to be a long wait, maybe a year. During our wait there are things I would love to teach her and canine socialization to be done. It should be fun during this waiting period.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is around 5.5kg 




























She can be a lager lout though


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aimee Jane is 9lbs (lost a pound!) And is 10 inches to the shoulder.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina is 16lbs or 7.5 kg. 

There are a few poos on here who were meant to be small but ended up big, it's really difficult to get a guarantee, even with a toy cross you aren't guaranteed. Even in the same litter, they will end up different weights, builds and heights. 

Here she is... My leggy strawberry blonde


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the fire picture Ruth. 
Poppy lies like that in bed. X


----------



## Cockapoo2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm loving the pictures. Thank you. My Gracie is 23lbs and that doesn't sound like much weight but I like to hold her and carry her and she's a chunk. So I thought if I'm getting another puppy why not try to find a smaller one. If I do what I can do to get a smaller one and he ends up to be a surprise then I will love him anyway.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy was supposed to be 15 pounds tops. I wanted a boy smaller than Jake. He is now a little over a year and 25 pounds but we love him to death.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

What fab pictures. So nice to see people's beautiful dogs


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Harley*

Harley is around 8kg ,17llb the perfect size I think !!so hard to tell what size they will grow to.He is ten months so still growing I would imagine although don't think he'll get much bigger😄


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro is a little over 10bs at 7 months. I don't know how much more he will grow. He's a really skinny boy that I love carrying around on one arm still!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie is 9 months old, 14inches high and 15 pounds. She's perfect!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Maggie your so scrumptious xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Our Sophie is currently 11.9lbs at 6months, while my mom's Lucy is 7lbs at 3 years of age.


----------



## Cockapoo2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Maggie is 9 months old, 14inches high and 15 pounds. She's perfect!
> Maggie is the size I'm hoping for.


----------

